# Box not suitable for location



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Call this morning was "water softener, no power". Went into the very damp basement and unplugged the water softener to check the receptacle for power. The whole handy box pulled off the wall, sort of. Most of the handy box pulled off the wall, a few flakes stuck to the wall, and many large flaky chunks fell to the floor. This whole business got replaced with RNC and a PVC FS box. 

Here's the carnage:


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, all that and they wonder why there is no power. I bet you chuckled a bit to yourself when it fell off in your hand. 

I was on a similar call where a dryer wasn't working. Went to unplug the dryer plug and the whole plug cover came off the wall. The plug had melted to the plug cover. Ran 3 #16 thhn's to remedy it, strung them right across the ceiling.
.

.

Joking of course.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

rod213 said:


> Ran 3 #16 thhn's to remedy it, strung them right across the ceiling. Joking of course.


Hey, open wires on insulators is still legal, if you can meet certain distance and occupancy requirements. Sixteen gauge for a dryer is a tad bit on the light side, however. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a SLIGHT amount of corrosion there! 

Rod, when I read your post, I hadn'y scrolled down far enough to see the end, and I thought you were serious! :whistling2:


----------

